# Mods to use 5mm LED as headlight



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

There's no "loco" forum, so I'll ask it here. I've read of people switching their loco's headlights to 5mm white LEDs. I bought some, love 'em, but how do you fit them to the headlight lens that came with the loco? I made the mistake of hand drilling out the center of the plastic lens of my USAT S4 and, yuh, it fits, but the plastic is now cloudy and diminishes the brightness of the LED. New lenses are on the way from USA, but what should I do to get them to hold the big LED?

JackM


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

you can find some examples of LED headlight mods at my website. For steam, you usually have to take the headlight assembly apart which can involve breaking some glue joints. Diesels are usually easier. 

http://www.girr.org/girr/tips/tips7/white_led_tips.html#example


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

I have only worked on one S-4 and it already had LED headlights. I even managed to burn them out and had to replace them. (DUMB on my part)


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Jack,
I used a 3mm yellow glo from Miniatronics in my S4. They fit and have a good incandesant look. I use both 5mm and 3mm in my conversions. Bright white for most modern locos and yellow glo's for an older incandesant look. There is some leeway in the resistor value so you can get the brightness that looks best.


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

Paul - It never occurred to me to just get a smaller LED. But the 5mm LEDs I bought are SO bright!!!!! Seems like the only way to go, however, since no one seems to understand the S4 lens. It's about 3/8 inches deep (front to back) with a hole just the size of the GOW bulb. I was hoping to enlarge the hole, or otherwise be able to use the lens qualities in front of my 5mm LED. Guess the only way to go is to use a 3 mm LED. 

Bill - You have an USAT S4 that came with LEDs? I just bought mine last December! Maybe mine sat on the shelf a heck of a long time. That would explain why Chas. Ro Company asked me for a couple more bucks before they'd send the lenses I ordered. My S4 instruction sheet said lenses cost $1.95 with $4 shipping. With the extra money I had to send them, they're charging me $2.50 for the lenses and $5 shipping. I sent them a copy of my store sales slip. I can't help thinking it's a bit cheesy for them not to honor their price sheet. If a customer placed an order from me in good faith, I wouldn't hold out for a two dollar price increase he couldn't know about. 

George - Thanks for reminding me about your web pages. I forgot I had them in my Favorites list. Lots of very helpful info there. 

Regards, 
JackM


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Jack,
The Miniatronics yellow glo's are basically a bright white led with a yellowish reflector in the back part of the led. Both 5mm and 3mm. I usually order them direct from Walthers.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Try painting the cloudy area with thin CA, should remove the scratches that diffuse the light. 

John


----------



## izzy0855 (Sep 30, 2008)

I have 3mm, 5mm & 10mm LED, Hex & Lux bulbs available on my website: www.cordlessrenovations.com/store A pack of five Super Bright LED's with inline Resistor and Bridge Rectifiers with a input voltage range from 5 - 19V, sells for $19.00. I put two 240 lumens TerraLux HEX LED's that are smoke cutters and will shine upto 60ft. inside this E8 along with two Cool White Flashing Ditch Lights, and the TerraLux HEX LED's come with a cone. Here's an example...














































Rick Isard
Cordless Renovations, LLC


----------

